# P60 IR Dropins?



## Solscud007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Are there any IR bulb dropins for P60 style lights? I know SF makes an IR filter for their lights but at $100 per filter I might as well buy an M1.

They could even be IR LEDs. but my major concern is I do not want ANY visible light. Some IR lights have some degree of remaining visible light but some do not. that would be my ideal setup.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 18, 2008)

A google search revealed this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Spiderfir...3236597QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL080816098a32926


----------



## Marduke (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12625


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 18, 2008)

marduke thanks but i know about that one. however it doesnt work for my needs. I need an IR LED or IR bulb that is invisible to the naked eye. if you read the review, it says there is a dim red glow. 

also I have a question about this:


> Fit right in my Surefire G2 and worked without any modifications, put out much more IR light than the standard G2 Led (which is a mildly driven SSC P4) with a IR filter on it.


I dont think that works does it? LEDs, unless they are IR LEDS have very LOW IR signatures. so putting an IR filter over an LED is pretty much trying to put a condom on a eunuch.


----------



## CM (Aug 18, 2008)

You will not find any high power P60 IR drop ins with ZERO (invisible) signature. Your only other option is to use the IR in remotes which have feeble output. Even 950 nm will have *some* emission in the visible range when driven hard, like 1A or so.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 18, 2008)

CM, clear some of your PM's

Bill


----------



## Glen C (Aug 19, 2008)

Solscud, Wolf Eyes make what you are after, I supply quite a few to specialist police units around the country. I have a 960nm 3watt LED here and it seems pretty much invisible to the naked eye, mind you night vision goggles may pick up a small signature. Hope that helps


----------



## CM (Aug 19, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Solscud, Wolf Eyes make what you are after, I supply quite a few to specialist police units around the country. I have a 960nm 3watt LED here and it seems pretty much invisible to the naked eye, mind you night vision goggles may pick up a small signature. Hope that helps



OK, I'll bite. Can you enlighten us how to get one of these? Also, what are the specs on the LED? Is 960nm peak, maximum, what? Rated forward current?


----------



## Glen C (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi CM, I notice you are in Arizona, Mike at PTS will probably have these in stock and let you know all the specs of the units he has. I would suggest emailing or PM as these aren't exactly bought by every client, so may not be on his site


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting thanks Glen C. now who is this Mike at PTS?


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting thanks Glen C. now who is this Mike at PTS?


http://www.pts-flashlights.com/


----------



## Glen C (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Norm, much more efficient than me


----------

